# Info. on Bayfield 40



## clsailor (Nov 14, 2000)

Looking for info on the Bayfield 40 designed by Ted Gozzard as a possible live-aboard, ocean sailboat.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Slow and gimicky character boats. They have always struck me as being more about looking the part than sailing the part. This may be a product of my tastes which run toward modern designs and genuine traditional watercraft. (I am putting my Farr 38 together and racing in gaff riggers both in the same weekend). I know that these boats have local fans. I just happen to not be one of them. 

I suppose if you live and sail in an area with consistent winds in the low teens, and don''t are about covering distances under sail, these are reasonable boats. 
Jeff


----------



## hamsailor (Jul 5, 2000)

Good Old Boat magazine had a couple of articles on the Bayfields about a year ago, one of them profiling the B40 and another by Ted Brewer analyzing the designs. Brewer seemed to think that the B40 would be an excellent bluewater cruiser. You can find the magazine''s web site if you do a search and buy a copy of that issue.


----------



## Wind-Borne III (Mar 9, 2006)

*Bayfields*



clsailor said:


> Looking for info on the Bayfield 40 designed by Ted Gozzard as a possible live-aboard, ocean sailboat.


Try contacting the Bayfield Group at Yahoo Groups

Good Luck
Carolyn & Rick
Wind-Borne III


----------



## lharmon (Jul 26, 2005)

I have to take exception to the slow and gimicky character boats statement by Jeff_H. I was fortunate enough to take a sail on one and was amazed at the sail power it carries. Granted it is not a race boat. But it is a fairly heavy cruiser with a SA/D of over 21. So it can get moving. It is built to carry loads so there is lots of storage space. It is a cruiser not a racer. The D/L is about 325-330 (from memory). Load up a racer and it will take a while to get going too.


----------



## GordonRegar (Dec 12, 2009)

*Bayfield 40 Information*

Hello all.
My friend Irv has had a Gozzard Bayfield 40 for many years now and loves it.
He did live aboard for awhile too.
I am posting his web site not because he has his vessel for sale but so you can contact him for information about his sailing experiences.
hawco-marine.com
Happy sailing!


----------

